# A Case for Dry-Fire Practice



## tgrogan (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok guys and gals, I've talked to a couple of people about training techniques like "Shoot the Pencil" and the use of dummy rounds.

Here is all the proof I need to keep going. This first picture is from my first trip to the range and was the third time I had shot my XD, and the third time I had shot ANY firearm in the last 3 years or so:










This picture is of my last trip, 5 days after the first. 
Throughout the week I performed a combination of 'Shoot the Pencil' and SnapCap exercises.










So, I figure that the dry-fire exercises help me gain that muscle memory by allowing me to use those muscles without trying to 'compensate' for the recoil. This was my biggest problem, maybe not as noticeable in the first shot but from shooting 'out in the country' I noticed it.

I even caught myself pusshing the barrel down during the dry fire.


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Practice makes perfect, but they both looked dead to me.
Good shooting. :smt023


----------



## .357mag1 (Oct 21, 2007)

haha I know the feeling. I caught myself flinching recently


----------



## uncle ben (Dec 20, 2007)

could you give a little explanation of those practice techniques? Looking good by the way


----------



## glock27bill (Dec 29, 2007)

I installed an internal Laser Max in my glock 27.

Great for non-range point aiming practise.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

uncle ben said:


> could you give a little explanation of those practice techniques? Looking good by the way


Dry firing is the practice of firing a gun when it's empty. Make sure your gun is unloaded FIRST. Pick an aim point and practice firing at that point. It helps develope your skills without dealing with the recoil of the gun during live fire excersizes. The pencil thing I'm not sure of.


----------

